# treats for training?



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

I want to start training my 8 month olds...need some treats. Carrots? Raisins? I've even heard of Animal Crackers...when they're distracted by some weeds, the grain pellets I'm feeding them aren't doing the trick, so what are people using to this end?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Salted peanuts in the shell are the favorite at our place. They also last a long time sitting around in the barn without going bad.


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

Rex said:


> Salted peanuts in the shell are the favorite at our place. They also last a long time sitting around in the barn without going bad.


Thats what I use, I do have one that doesn't like them though


----------



## sammy (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tip about SALTED PEANUTS. They are working GREAT for me! Those goats will jump through whoops to get a couple of salted peanuts. They don't like the unsalted one's much though..


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

Cabra doesn't care for the peanuts, I'm disappointed. The arabian horses, however will do just about anything for them! So that worked out great!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

also:

hazelnut, sunflower seeds with shell, dried banana chips

some people use - in moderation - uncooked pasta

BUT, if you use treats to deter him from grazing, the treat will wear out. These "weed attacks" are normal and often occur when the daily basic diet isn't varied enough for the goat, so they stack up while outside.


----------

